# Colors for trailer wiring?



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm installing a seven pin trailer plug on my truck, But I have eight wires!

I have a Red, Blue, Light Green, White, Brown, Yellow, Green, and Light Blue.

I need to know what each color does so I can connect everything. I know at one time there was a little label on there that told me but thats long gone. Just called me dealer and the guy didnt seem too interested in helping me. Thanks GM


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

did some snoopin around

Green: Right Turn 
Brown: Left Turn
Yellow: Brake
White: Ground
Light Blue: SCRATCH

Still Needed:

Blue:
Light Green: 
Red:


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it factory GM wiring ?

If so :

Yellow - Left turn

Green- Right turn

Brown - Parking lights

White - Ground

Red - Battery charge wire 

Blue - Trailer Brake control 

Lt Green - Back up lights

Lt Blue - CHMSL wire (Center High Mounted Stop Lamp)



Industry color code on 7 way trailer wiring is :

Red - Left turn 

Brown - right turn

Green - Parking lights

White - Ground

Blue - Trailer Brakes

Red - Battery charge

Yellow - Auxillary (mostly used for Backup lights)


HTH

TOM


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nasty-Z;978300 said:


> Is it factory GM wiring ?
> 
> If so :
> 
> ...


Thank You, I'm headin to the garage now!


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

okaaaaaayy everythings plugged up hopefully it works. I guess we find out tomorow!


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

chcav1218;978335 said:


> okaaaaaayy everythings plugged up hopefully it works. I guess we find out tomorow!


What year and model is your truck , there are multiple fuses to check if something is not working, or you can check them now , just to give you a heads up.

TOM


----------

